# FM-3 to citizenship?



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know this process? I have had my FM3 for almost a year (in the process of renewing it through my employer) but I want to get my dual citizenship eventually (my husband is Mexican). I know there is a limit of how long I have to be here, but does anyone know exactly what it is? Also, my employer mentioned changing to an FM2 visa instead, but it is my understanding that I could not have a vehicle with foreign plates here on an FM2..Is there an advantage to having the FM2 over the FM3? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need an 'inmigrante familial, lucrativa, credencial' (previously FM2) and complete at least two years on that visa, before you can apply for naturalization or even 'inmigrado' status. Since you are working, you will have to remove your foreign plated vehicle from Mexico. You can only own or drive a Mexican plated car. So, your information is correct and there are no other options in your situation; unless the car is more important than your job or your husband.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need an 'inmigrante familial, lucrativa, credencial' (previously FM2) and complete at least two years on that visa, before you can apply for naturalization or even 'inmigrado' status. Since you are working, you will have to remove your foreign plated vehicle from Mexico. You can only own or drive a Mexican plated car. So, your information is correct and there are no other options in your situation; unless the car is more important than your job or your husband.


Ok. That's what I thought. The plan is to keep the FM3 status and try to get MXN plates (it's a 2001). I do know the change over is costly. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please keep good notes on your progress with 'nationalizing' your vehicle. Up to date information could be helpful to many others.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please keep good notes on your progress with 'nationalizing' your vehicle. Up to date information could be helpful to many others.


Yes. When I begin the process I will note it here.


----------

